# Robotic Technician/Automation Technician



## JohnnyTK (Jun 5, 2021)

After watching CalgaryPT build his lawnmower and pondering what I wanted to do for a while in regards to hobby and possible future job change. Decided to take a robotics technician course and then possible automation course. Any members here involved in these areas?


----------



## Tomc938 (Jun 5, 2021)

No.  But I haver a friend who is.  Works at Inuktun Services in Nanaimo.  Loves his job.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 5, 2021)

I think that's a great decision. I started out in engineering as I loved both the electrical and mechanical aspects of things. (Never stayed there because I loved the technical/hands on aspect as opposed to the theory). But if I were younger I'd be right there next to you in class for robotics. It's a terrific combination of skills and fun in my mind, as well as being a growth area if I've ever seen one. 

I saw a really interesting interview with someone famous once (maybe Gates or Musk), who said that the best and most creative minds in robotics are in people who have come to it as a second career choice yet are passionate learners. His logic was that you need to be young enough to want to learn voraciously and continuously (programming languages and electronics), but experienced enough to understand mechanical limitations and that simplicity of design must drive autonomous engineering and repair. 

He then made a joke and said that the ideal robotics worker was 1/3 Programmer, 1/3 Mechanical Engineer, 1/3 Electrical Engineer and 1/3 Laid Back. Then he said if can't spot the problem with this sentence, the industry isn't for you.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 5, 2021)

When i hear robotics i remember the Big Bang episode where Wolowitz used his robotic arm for personal pleasure.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 5, 2021)

JohnnyTK said:


> Decided to take a robotics technician course and then possible automation course.



Where are these offered?


----------



## JohnnyTK (Jun 6, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Where are these offered?



George Brown College Distance Learning. If you do not want a certificate but want the whole course with all the simulators, then just take the first module with test and it unlocks the complete program. They have a few like Robotics. Electromechanical, Electronic, Automation, PLC technician courses. They have an audit option which I believes unlocks them also for less cost. I having taken other courses on main campus, but they did not offer this course part time.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 6, 2021)

Paul‘s website is chock full of instructional insight.
https://toptechboy.com/arduino-lessons/


----------



## Tomc938 (Jun 6, 2021)

North Island College in Campbell River is where my friend studied.  He had a job before he was finished classes.


----------

